# 10,000 posts!



## MannDude (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone for supporting vpsBoard! We just hit 10,000 posts! Not bad considering the community started in March and took off in the middle of May.

Keep up the quality content and great posts! This place wouldn't exist without the participation of the community.


----------



## vanarp (Jun 14, 2013)

Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 14, 2013)

CONGRATS DUDE! You should offer everyone a free Urpad VPS!

Damn it! You are not with URPAD anymore! BOOO


----------



## drmike (Jun 14, 2013)

Congrats @MannDude and thanks to all the folks who are members of vpsBoard!


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 14, 2013)

Feels like just yesterday I had read literally all the posts on vpsBoard. I'm pretty sure there are one or two now that I haven't read


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 14, 2013)

So... I hate to be really corny, but this quote really works well to the situation.

"You can design and create, and build the most wonderful place in the world. But it takes people to make the dream a reality." - Walt Disney


----------



## Francisco (Jun 14, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> So... I hate to be really corny, but this quote really works well to the situation.
> 
> "You can design and create, and build the most wonderful place in the world. But it takes people to make the dream a reality." - Walt Disney






Francisco


----------



## fapvps (Jun 14, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 15, 2013)

MannDude said:


> We just hit 10,000 posts!


If only Buffalooed didn't almost consist of 1/10 the posts. Anyway, its nice to have many options for entertainment, gj Curtis.


----------



## drmike (Jun 15, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> If only Buffalooed didn't almost consist of 1/10 the posts. Anyway, its nice to have many options for entertainment, gj Curtis.


I suspect I'd have a lot more posts if you went over and answered your I was an employee / I was never an employee thread 

As far as me being 1/10th of the posts, #failing math.  7.64% currently.


----------



## drmike (Jun 15, 2013)

Just in case you forgot about that little thread Chrissy poo:

http://vpsboard.com/topic/606-double-expansion-chicagovps-expands-vps-hosting-services-to-two-new-areas/page-3


----------



## Coastercraze (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh for crying out loud! This isn't a "troll Chris" thread. It's a congrats 10k post milestone VPSBoard thread!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 15, 2013)

Coastercraze said:


> This isn't a "troll Chris" thread.


No, it's not, but that's no reason to defend him either.  In case you didn't notice, Fabozzi tried to step up and take the first swing... let him suffer the consequences (or if you must insist on playing mediator, give a less biased admonition).


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 15, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> As far as me being 1/10th of the posts, #failing math. 7.64% currently.


Hence why I said "almost" last time I checked 7.64 is pretty close to 10.



buffalooed said:


> I suspect I'd have a lot more posts if you went over and answered your I was an employee / I was never an employee thread


Cody, you know that I was never employed by ColoCrossing. This is just your pathetic attempt to try and make myself and ColoCrossing look bad, but its not working. No one cares, or seems to care other than you and maybe 3 others. I'm done running in circles with you. Your like an ex girlfriend, and no matter what I say you will assume its a lie, so there is no sense in wasting my breath.

You are like an insecure little school girl that just wont accept the facts that are given and I am ok with that. I don't need to prove myself to a little punk like you. Good day sir, and continue being pathetic while lurking forums. Get a lifeeeee.


----------



## drmike (Jun 15, 2013)

7.64% is close to 10% ?  I guess if we are doing sloppy math it's close to 20 also or 50.

The margin there in mass multiplies pretty darn quick.  Is 76.4% close to 100%? No.

Consult the family accountant for remedial math.

Now as for your haterade,   don't you have Cody or the other fellow on Skype?  Have a chat with them.   Sure they can/have confirmed they aren't me.

Pathetic was calling those guys perhaps wrongly gay lovers.

Now for at least the 4th time, how in the heck do you know two former Colocrossing employees so well if you were never a CC employee?  Why also, did you post you were a CC employee on LET, while posting here you were NEVER a CC employee?   You can't keep your stories straight.

Perhaps you and Jon are gay lovers?  You say all sorts of sketchy things that indicates you know more about CC than just being a customer.  You share IPs here and there, go on vacations together.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## drmike (Jun 15, 2013)

Chris is a worm and a slimy one at that.

It would have been fine for him to congratulate vpsBoard on their achievement.  But nope, he comes in here and pokes his limp stick at me.

Nevermind his imaginary employee Kevdam over on Lowendtalk tossing crap at vpsBoard.  Right? Just a rogue teenage employee who doesn't get leashed by the company owner/his employer.

We'll start another thread specifically for CVPS_Chris and incessant shilling / libel /slander / deflection / etc.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jun 15, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Chris is a worm and a slimy one at that.
> 
> It would have been fine for him to congratulate vpsBoard on their achievement.  But nope, he comes in here and pokes his limp stick at me.
> 
> ...


Would be best to have one thread and put CVPS Chris on trial.

I was merely trying to say, this isn't the thread for drama.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 15, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Sure they can/have confirmed they aren't me.


Brian/Cody,

You have made it completely obvious to myself and others that know the situation that it is in fact one of you. There is no denying it.



buffalooed said:


> how in the heck do you know two former Colocrossing employees so well if you were never a CC employee?


You know the answer to that, but just to amuse you, there was never any time I denied being friends with Jon in real life, as you also know Brian is a local that went to high school with Jon and we would all hang out ( and I will remind you that this all happened before ChicagoVPS or even ColoCrossing were around ).

So your going to point out the mere fact that before either company was in existence,I knew the people that ended up being employed at ColoCrossing. Makes sense.



buffalooed said:


> Why also, did you post you were a CC employee on LET, while posting here you were NEVER a CC employee?


Me stating that  I was never an employee at ColoCrossing is correct. I helped Velocity Servers ( game server provider ) move servers when they changed locations many years ago ( again before either company was in existence ), and no, money did not trade hands. I helped willingly and that is the extent of my "working" relationship with ColoCrossing.



buffalooed said:


> We'll start another thread specifically for CVPS_Chris and incessant shilling / libel /slander / deflection / etc.


While your at it, lets make one about BuyVM as well since they share the same accusations, it would be fun!


----------



## drmike (Jun 15, 2013)

Coastercraze said:


> Would be best to have one thread and put CVPS Chris on trial.
> 
> I was merely trying to say, this isn't the thread for drama.


I totally agree with that.

Someone needs to tell CVPS_Chris this isn't lowendwhatever.  His derailing tactics aren't getting threads closed.  And, his all PR = positive bottom line won't work here.

Being that I feel bad for the guy, I added him as a friend


----------



## drmike (Jun 15, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Me stating that  I was never an employee at ColoCrossing is correct. I helped Velocity Servers ( game server provider ) move servers when they changed locations many years ago ( again before either company was in existence ), and no, money did not trade hands.


This is rubbish and here's why:

1. You clearly said you were a Colocrossing employee, to reiterate that point so we don't blame the internet for swallowing it:


 


Quote



> CVPS_Chris Banned
> 
> March 2012
> 
> ...








That message was after CVPS_Chris posted this on the thread and others jumped on him for CC shilling.


 


Quote



> CVPS_Chris Banned
> 
> March 2012
> 
> ...


Source to that thread: http://lowendtalk.co.../#Comment_35890

Just to refresh your memory and everyone else of YOUR denial of being a CC employee:

CVPS_Chris



New Member


 
Verified Provider










45 posts



Posted 18 May 2013 - 06:00 PM




buffalooed, on 18 May 2013 - 6:46 PM, said:



buffalooed, on 18 May 2013 - 6:46 PM, said:





buffalooed said:


> You are a former CC employee


Stop saying that, its not true. Why am I being brought into CC drama. Go talk to Jon and ask why he posted my name on there when I was never an employee. Im sick of this bs made up lies.




URL for the source message: http://vpsboard.com/...-review/?p=2746


----------



## drmike (Jun 15, 2013)

2. An employee at Colocrossing, that's interesting.  You would have been an "employee of Velocity Servers" with non filed d/b/a Velocity Gaming Servers or non filed d/b/a Velocity Game Servers.

3. Colocrossing doesn't exist as an entity to issue checks, pay payroll, etc.   Why?  Colocrossing is a D/B/A, alias of Velocity Gaming Servers.  Velocity is the incorporated entity, that's the corporation you were and would be paid by both today and the past.

To that point:

http://vsnx.net/colocrossing.php



> *Owned by Velocity Servers Inc., the company behind Velocity Gaming Servers - a world leader in game server hosting, ColoCrossing *knows business. More importantly, we understand the demands of quality minded customers. ColoCrossing operates its own Layer3 networks nation wide: our AS Number is: 36352. Our list of providers include Savvis, Level(3), Verizon Business (MCI), Global Crossing, nLayer, AT&T and various private peers.
> [source: http://vsnx.net/colocrossing.php ]


Also see: http://upstateny.bbb.org/find-business-reviews/name/colocrossing/

ColoCrossing LLC akaVelocity Gaming Servers

8185 Sheridan Dr
Buffalo, NY 14221

But again, it is Velocity Servers, not Velocity Gaming Servers or just Velocity:

[see incorporation info:  http://appext20.dos.ny.gov/corp_public/CORPSEARCH.ENTITY_INFORMATION?p_nameid=3345430&p_corpid=3330827&p_entity_name=velocity&p_name_type=%25&p_search_type=BEGINS&p_srch_results_page=5 ]

AKA = D/B/A.

4. The d/b/a distraction / confusion shouldn't be something you don't understand, cause look at this:

New Wave NetConnect, LLC, dba ChicagoVPS.net

Same incorporation schema with D/B/A operation.   Payroll at ChicagoVPS/employment would be via New Wave NetConnect (if you have any employees).

Here's another coffin nail about the Velocity dba as Colocrossing:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=colocrossing%2Bdba&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCoQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.colocrossing.com%2FColoCrossing-FeeSchedule.pdf&ei=Xjq9UZXACs-z0QHd04GACQ&usg=AFQjCNEH3k-Jy2HjpqxJmjQ2nYMbX-FJ-Q&bvm=bv.47883778,d.dmQ



> ColoCrossing a division of Velocity Servers Inc. Velocity Servers Inc. DBA ColoCrossing


5. 



CVPS_Chris said:


> Brian is a local that went to high school with Jon and we would all hang out ( and I will remind you that this all happened before ChicagoVPS or even ColoCrossing were around ).





CVPS_Chris said:


> I don't doubt / don't know this.  But I call this bogus also.
> 
> Here's why, and I'll gladly pull the quotes busting Jon/Colocrossing lying their asses off --- Colocrossing as the urban myth is told by CC, was started when Jon was 10 years old.  Yeah, that's right, they want people to believe CC was started by a 10 year old.
> 
> ...


----------



## drmike (Jun 15, 2013)

So the TL;DR =

You lied on here saying you were never a Colocrossing employee.  No employee of Colocrossing was ever employed by Colocrossing. The taxable entity and incorporation is Velocity Servers. It has been Velocity Servers and remains Velocity Servers since 2006.  You know, I know it and you are playing semantics GAMES.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 16, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> 1. You clearly said you were a Colocrossing employee, to reiterate that point so we don't blame the internet for swallowing it:


That post made years ago, I agree, now seems like I said I worked there but I have never been employed or taken money for any work. I said it not thinking that this discussion would ever come up or be held on "trial" by someone like yourself. I said it to 1. sound like a big shot when I was still small, and 2. because I was referring back to my "work" history helping them move servers all those years ago.



buffalooed said:


> Colocrossing as the urban myth is told by CC, was started when Jon was 10 years old. Yeah, that's right, they want people to believe CC was started by a 10 year old. A 10 year old is in 5th grade. High school normally doesn't start until 9th grade or about the age of 13-15. So are you telling me Jon and you were both 10 year old high schoolers? Doubt it.


I will correct you once again. Jon started all this at age 15. I am 24, Jon is going on 25 in a few months. 2013 - 2003 = 10 years. 25 years - 10 years = 15 years, its as simple as that. Last time I checked, that is 9th grade, freshman in high school.

Second:

Registered through: GoDaddy.com, LLC (http://www.godaddy.com)


Domain Name: COLOCROSSING.COM


Created on: 02-Jan-07


Expires on: 02-Jan-15


Last Updated on: 23-Oct-12

This shows ColoCrossing was not even registered until 2007, and started in 2008, just like it says on their website: "Since 2008, the growth engine of VSNX has been its flagship ColoCrossing enterprise hosting brand".

So in essence that is 5 years that Velocity was around before ColoCrossing, and I was ages 15- going on 20.



buffalooed said:


> You know, I know it and you are playing semantics GAMES.


No one is playing any games here. I have stated the REAL timeline of my friend relationship with Jon. I was never employed by ColoCrossing, Velocity Game Servers, or Velocity Servers ( whatever name you want to call them ). No money was EVER exchanged, it was just a friend helping a friend move servers, how hard is that to understand.

Let me know what questions you have now, since they have all been answered logically, and truthfully.


----------



## drmike (Jun 16, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> I said it not thinking that this discussion would ever come up or be held on "trial" by someone like yourself. I said it to 1. sound like a big shot when I was still small, and 2. because I was referring back to my "work" history helping them move servers all those years ago.



That says it all right there.  Says you lied/fabricated information to pretend you were someone you were not.  Lying about employment constitutes fraud.  Heck in some job areas that might result in criminal charges or grounds to suspend professional licenses.

Being an unpaid buddy hoisting servers doesn't make you an employee and you've admitted to that.

Willfully going along with Colocrossing's LIES as you are claiming doesn't make you innocent either.  You lied about being an employee, Velocity/CC lied about you being an employee in written online documents over the years.

Is this factual or just more fabrication for the sake of looking big?

http://www.colocrossing.com/downloads/cases/ColoCrossing-CaseStudy-ChicagoVPS.pdf



CVPS_Chris said:


> I will correct you once again. Jon started all this at age 15. I am 24, Jon is going on 25 in a few months. 2013 - 2003 = 10 years. 25 years - 10 years = 15 years



What exactly did Jon start at age 15? Velocity Servers?  

Funny thing is, Cliff Jones (you know him right?) was busy telling local zoning folks last year that Biloh started his companies when he was 10 years old, some five years before you claim.  Cliff is a former "employee" of CC also, so not some uninformed know nothing making an error.

Do the math if Biloh was a 10 year old starting a company, that would have been about 1998, not 2003.

As for dates and timelines, Velocity was started in 2003, right?



> Established in 2003 and a New York based corporation, Velocity Servers has quickly become a leading force in the Game Server Provider (GSP) arena.


But hop over to NY Corporate database and we find:



> VELOCITY SERVERS INC. DOS ID #: 3330827 Initial DOS Filing Date: MARCH 08, 2006 County: ERIE Jurisdiction: NEW YORK Entity Type: DOMESTIC BUSINESS CORPORATION Current Entity Status: ACTIVE
> Selected Entity Address Information DOS Process (Address to which DOS will mail process if accepted on behalf of the entity) VELOCITY SERVERS INC.
> 
> 
> ...


March 2006?!?!?! vs.  2003 = 3 years off



> This shows ColoCrossing was not even registered until late 2007, and started in 2008, just like it says on their website: "Since 2008, the growth engine of VSNX has been its flagship ColoCrossing enterprise hosting brand"


A domain registration doesn't mean a thing in this.  It doesn't establish timelines.  As we've seen incorporation dates don't even match up.  Perhaps there is a reason for that, like Velocity was incorporated as another entity with another prior owner?

Colocrossing was started in 2007-2008, you said it.  Explain this away then.  A Webhostingtalk post from 2005 by a former Velocity/Colocrossing "employee".   This is 2-3 years prior to your timeline 




> 09-23-2005, 01:20 AM
> 
> gstanley
> 
> ...


----------



## drmike (Jun 16, 2013)

At least one missing piece of the CC / Velocity puzzle is 4velocityservers.com.

That was the original or preceding domain for Velocity.  Precedes current domain and vsnx domain(s).

Whois information for 4velocityservers.com:


Registrar:

ENOM, INC.

Registration date:

2003-12-28

Problem is, this still only gets us back to 2003, 10 years ago, when Jon was 15, not 10.


----------



## drmike (Jun 16, 2013)

> *Item 2*
> 
> Residential Single Family
> 
> ...


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 16, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Again, Buffalo folks failing to be able to remedial math and missing 3-5 years of time.


I cannot comment on what Cliff said, but does that really matter? Jon was Born in 1988 no matter what you say, its on his birth certificate. If he started it at 10 years old that means Velocity started in 1998, which is false.

Now lets back up your fail wagon a little bit.

Jons idea of hosting game servers came about when we all played Soldier of Fortune. We were paying companies like Gameservers.com to host our clan server, and years after playing the game he got his own dedicated server and hosted servers for other clans and then realized that wow, people will pay me for this.

I will refer you here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soldier_of_Fortune_%28video_game%29

Sof (Soldier of Fortune) as we call it, was not released until 2000. So if Jon was 10 when Velocity started, it would have been before he was even into video games.

You read far into what people say, and what the reality is. Sometimes people exaggerate things to make more of a wow factor when explaining something. Like lets say someone makes $900,000 but tells someone they made $1 million. The $1 million number is exaggerated a little, but doesn't take from the fact that either way that person is rich.

Anyway, Ive answered your questions far more than I needed too, and have nothing to prove to you. Ive told you the truth, you just decided you don't want to believe anything I have to say.


----------



## drmike (Jun 16, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> If he started it at 10 years old that means Velocity started in 1998, which is false.


Yes, Cliff said that to town zoning   It is their minutes from the meeting.  Cliff isn't a dummy.   He is licensed and bonded as a real estate broker.  Unsure about any penalty for his misrepresentations in front of zoning board, but it's at minimum very unprofessional.



CVPS_Chris said:


> Sof (Soldier of Fortune) as we call it, was not released until 2000. So if Jon was 10 when Velocity started, it would have been before he was even into video games.



True there too.

It's like I've been saying, dates and times didn't match up on CC+Velocity+Summit+variations.  Nor did the ages or the people who were employees and/or senior folks (outside of Jon, Alex and that hacker/gamer Stanley).



CVPS_Chris said:


> You read far into what people say, and what the reality is. Sometimes people exaggerate things to make more of a wow factor when explaining something. Like lets say someone makes $900,000 but tells someone they made $1 million.



Well, money distortion/lies, let's just say one little colo company in Buffalo is kind of known for both monetary distortions as well as employee distortions (fake employees, remote workers who don't work out of Buffalo, etc.)  Certainly part of it is tax hate  Other part is lying to industry and luring people to do business with them with the everyday low low prices.  

Facts are what I've posted, where the posts are copied and pasted from other sources, your comment here vs. LET.  The numbers don't add up, Velocity has a start date of 2003 and incorporation of 2006.  But mind you, I am not done digging.

I think we are getting places and if you aren't a CC owned shell company then I'd consider getting out of their locations (or at least not solely) and away from what may be coming next.

BTW: You should go apologize to Brian and Cody.  They are good guys from my limited interactions.  They don't have issues with CVPS or Colocrossing.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 16, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> BTW: You should go apologize to Brian and Cody. They are good guys from my limited interactions. They don't have issues with CVPS or Colocrossing.


Thats a lie within itself, but whatever you say.

Nothing is "coming to them", the world is not coming to an end, and your posting useless information that no one cares about. Does anyone care if Cliff misspoke and said 10 years old when he was really 15? No.

Just get over it, your "digging" will get you no where in the long run except wasting your time. It will not put an end to ColoCrossing, or any clients of ColoCrossing such as myself. What is your end game here? What are you aiming for to happen? As I see it, nothing will happen and its a waste of both our times talking about something you think is wrong, but really there is not.


----------



## drmike (Jun 16, 2013)

Unsure why Cody/Brian were cherry picked by you/CC for implicating.   Guarantee I am not either of them.  Apology is due, really to them.



CVPS_Chris said:


> useless information that no one cares about


 

No one cares?  Oh believe me, people care.  People cared that CC stole lowend sites.  People cared that CC lied for a year or more about that.  

People care about truth and knowing who they are dealing with.  Especially legitimate people running real businesses.  They don't want child hackers and immature folks unable to deal with situations properly.

Integrity matters.  That's times, dates, employees, etc.  

You tell me about your integrity and Jon Biloh's.   Who lied and runs around the facts?  Employee vs. never an employee.   Employee vs. I helped my buddy physically move some server 5 years ago.  Started when I was 10 years old vs. 15 years old.  CEO vs. CC pawn.  Cisco engineers with 25 years experience vs. a hacker and an old nerd changing careers (the Garys).



CVPS_Chris said:


> It will not put an end to ColoCrossing, or any clients of ColoCrossing such as myself.



I wouldn't bank on that.   You and Jon will maintain customers that care about low low pricing and ignore everything else like the above and the ever declining network now with "Gogent" and other backhaulers.



CVPS_Chris said:


> Does anyone care if Cliff misspoke and said 10 years old when he was really 15? No.


Cliff is/was listed as what?  Director of Finance?  CFO?  That would be leading all financial, accounting and budget matters.  Do we trust an accounting person  that can't do simple math is off by 33% of an age?   



CVPS_Chris said:


> What is your end game here? What are you aiming for to happen?


Just the truth.  None of the having to read between the lines.  Consider it your confessional, Catholic guilt.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 16, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Cisco engineers with 25 years experience vs. a hacker and an old nerd changing careers (the Garys).


If you are not Cody or Brian, tell me where you pulled these facts from. To know something like this, I believe you would have to be pretty close to the business or have worked there. Fact of the matter is CVPS is doing better than it ever has before, and with our new products, will grow even more. The quality is there if you want to believe it or not and we are better than 99% of the hosts on LEB and will even compare us to managed providers.



buffalooed said:


> People cared that CC stole lowend sites. People cared that CC lied for a year or more about that.


How did they steal the site? They paid for the site, its not like they logged in and changed all passwords and magically took it over. It was stated that LEB/T was bought very late 2012 by Jon and Alex. How does that turn into a year or more?

I will say it again, your rants will not change my business success or ColoCrossing.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 16, 2013)

Enough already for God's sake.


----------

